# END OF SUMMER PICNIC, CENTRAL VALLEY ∙



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

there are several car clubs involved in hosting the pic nic, there will be a dj, and bounce house for kids, along with plenty of rides. Every car club and so lo riders are welcomed. No tickets have to be bought in advance. Please dont bring attitudes this event is family orientated. Were trying to make it bigger than Easter Sunday. Flyers and more info will be posted later


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## CHELADAS75 (Apr 8, 2006)

:0


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

same day as TRU GAMERS CAR SHOW in parlier


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:0


> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jun 5 2007, 09:13 PM~8049978
> *same day as TRU GAMERS CAR SHOW  in parlier
> *


 Sorry about that i checked all the flyers and thats why we picked that day.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 5 2007, 09:35 PM~8050141
> *:0
> Sorry about that i checked all the flyers and thats why we picked that day.
> *



its all good we dont have a flyer up yet anyways


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Born2Ryde_CC_209 (Mar 30, 2005)

:cheesy: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 6 2007, 10:19 PM~8057421
> *
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

So for as sponsors we have BROWN SOCIETY BREAK BREAD RECORDS DELEGATION HAMPTONS FINEST PAINT & BODY 559 KUSTOMS NEW FRIENDS DIGITAL ONE DEEZ MOBILE DJ SERVICE LEGENDS LATIN XTASY MIRANDAS KUSTOMS . :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

ANY ONE WANT TO JOIN THE LIST LET ME KNOW.PM


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 8 2007, 09:48 PM~8069943
> *ANY ONE WANT TO JOIN THE LIST LET ME KNOW.PM
> *


 :wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Jun 5 2007, 10:59 AM~8045676
> *
> *


 :wave: el raider are you and your club going to attend


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 11 2007, 12:27 PM~8082942
> *:wave:  el raider are you and your club going to attend
> *





I will :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:  :biggrin:  Check it out homie, we'll be their kicken it


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jun 11 2007, 09:27 PM~8086988
> *  :biggrin:    :biggrin:   Check it out homie, we'll be their kicken it
> *


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

It should be good considering that on easter its always packed. Ill be there :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8099521
> *It should be good considering that on easter its always packed.  Ill be there :thumbsup:
> *


thanks for your support


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

CALISTYLIN C.C. will be there showing support. :thumbsup: Let us know what we can do to help. :yes:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 16 2007, 03:47 PM~8117693
> *CALISTYLIN C.C. will be there showing support.  :thumbsup: Let us know what we can do to help. :yes:
> *


thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jun 16 2007, 03:47 PM~8117693
> *CALISTYLIN C.C. will be there showing support.  :thumbsup: Let us know what we can do to help. :yes:
> *


THATS COOL ,THE MORE CLUBS THE BETTER !


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

STILL WORKING ON THE FLYER.IT WILL BE THERE SOON!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jun 13 2007, 06:17 PM~8099521
> *It should be good considering that on easter its always packed.  Ill be there :thumbsup:
> *


WHAT DAY YOUR CLUBS SHOW GOING TO BE?


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 21 2007, 08:13 PM~8151462
> *WHAT DAY YOUR CLUBS SHOW GOING TO BE?
> *



due to city problems our show will not be happening this year  just means next years show will be off the hook :biggrin: see you at your clubs event in Sept


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

compa when do u think the flyers will be ready


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

HOPEFULLY WE HAVE FLYERS BY NEXT WEEK :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jun 25 2007, 06:59 PM~8175007
> * HOPEFULLY WE HAVE FLYERS BY NEXT WEEK :biggrin:
> *


 it would be nice maybe some LA car clubs would make the trip


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jun 26 2007, 10:28 PM~8184555
> *  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Still trying to get better pics of the plaques for the flyer .If anyone has any of the clubs plaque pics post them.Thanks!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jun 25 2007, 10:58 PM~8176920
> *it would be nice maybe some LA car clubs would make the trip
> *


Thats real talk would be nice to get some people to come from down south to check out the scene here in valley :thumbsup: ricks caddy-94 see you at the Imperials car show this weekend.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 3 2007, 11:43 PM~8231985
> *Thats real talk would be nice to get some people to come from down south to check out the scene here in valley :thumbsup: ricks caddy-94 see you at the  Imperials car show this weekend.
> *


see you there homie will be rolling out of tulare around 3am


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Anybody gonna check out the Woodlake Carshow? :dunno: It'll be my first time checkin' it out. It's saturday July 14th at the downtown city park. Someone brought me the flyer.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 6 2007, 12:45 PM~8248870
> *Anybody gonna check out the Woodlake Carshow?  :dunno:  It'll be my first time checkin' it out. It's saturday July 14th at the downtown city park. Someone brought me the flyer.
> *


Thats also the date for New style and Impalas picnic at bearbrook park


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 6 2007, 04:29 PM~8250410
> *Thats also the date for New style and Impalas picnic at bearbrook park
> *


 :wave:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by DTA97_@Jul 10 2007, 07:52 PM~8279729
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this one is better than the Hanford one. I paid $25 for that show and it wasn't all that. It wasn't the rides, it was that there weren't enough of them. There wasn't even a hopping contest. Did "Down" ( the singer) even go to that? Anyway, We'll be there in Fresno checkin' out the show. :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## DTA97 (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 10 2007, 10:39 PM~8280180
> *I hope this one is better than the Hanford one. I paid $25 for that show and it wasn't all that. It wasn't the rides, it was that there weren't enough of them. There wasn't even a hopping contest. Did "Down" ( the singer) even go to that? Anyway, We'll be there in Fresno checkin' out the show. :yessad:  :yessad:
> *




hey bro thank you for the support in Hanford show this year, the Fresno Show will be off the hook bro, u can see from the flyer that we are going to have a gre8t show this year again. if u need tickets let me know i got tickets for 20.00, pm me ur number ill give u a call bro. thank you again and see you at the show and yes we will being having a hop in fresno.



dta*97


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

Any word on the flyers


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

they should be ready before the fresno show


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Jul 12 2007, 03:17 PM~8294855
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


SUP RALPH SEE YOU IN FRESNO NEXT SUNDAY


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

YES


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Any flyers for this show yet?? I am going to try to come on up for this one...

I owe my homies from TruGamers and Eastside a northern show!!! 

This sound like a cool event to come and kick it!!!


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 12 2007, 11:10 PM~8298765
> *Any flyers for this show yet??  I am going to try to come on up for this one...
> 
> I owe my homies from TruGamers and Eastside a northern show!!!
> ...



:biggrin: WE'LL HAVE THE ASADA READY


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Jul 12 2007, 11:10 PM~8298765
> *Any flyers for this show yet??  I am going to try to come on up for this one...
> 
> I owe my homies from TruGamers and Eastside a northern show!!!
> ...


your more than welcomed to come and kick it this should be the one of the best pic nics, hopefully by next week flyers should be up


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## muffin_man (Oct 25, 2006)

Whats up Rick, you going to lg show?


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

I WONT RIDE BUT WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE!


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Where are the low-lows at :dunno: ? We went out this saturday to Mooney's and only 2 ended up showing. I talked to them and they said they don't like coming out because other lows don't come out. It's *summer* bro's *come on out* ! This saturday the 21st is cruise night. Come on out brotha's and kick it. *CALISTYLIN c.c*. will be there so you're more than welcome to come kick it. Gabino, call me and let me know what's up bro. :thumbsup: We'll be at the LG showing support too:thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by muffin_man_@Jul 15 2007, 09:10 PM~8315643
> *Whats up Rick, you going to lg show?
> *


what up homie we shuold be there early sat morning


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

waas up vato loco dont forget the beer.................. :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

No flyers yet?????


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 18 2007, 07:32 PM~8340678
> * No flyers yet?????
> *


i'll find out whats going on with flyers today


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ANY FLYERS YET?!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Gabino said that the flyers werent done yet, so if not ready by Monday were going to have someone else do them and have them as quick as possible A few new clubs added to the support list :biggrin: looks like its going to be a strong showing of some bad ass rides


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HIT UP BOWTIE LEGACY HE DOES THEM OR CAN GET THEM DONE  WE'LL BE OUT THERE SUPPORTING. RICK GONNA HAVE TO MEET YOU AT THE LG SHOW SEEMS WE MISS EACH OTHER AT THE OTHER SHOWS


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

ANY UPDATES?


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

:biggrin: Whatz up Gabino? Give me a call when the flyers are done and I'll pass some over in Porterville and get some of those guys involved.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:scrutinize: No flyers yet?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

they should be ready soon, 72 kutty is going to work on them :biggrin: so you know there going to be looking good


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Thanks for doing that for me Rick.I stoped by the other guys shop this morning.He`s still on vacation!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jul 27 2007, 10:35 AM~8405651
> *Thanks for doing that for me Rick.I stoped by the other guys shop this morning.He`s still on vacation!!!
> *


no problem


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Starting to work on the flyer, hopefully it will be done by tomorrow. Does anyone have some higher resolution logo's for the flyer?


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

anyone?


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Jul 1 2007, 07:33 AM~8212221
> *  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Jul 29 2007, 03:17 PM~8420404
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro for posting up our Logo :thumbsup: . I was at Wild Water's yesterday and didn't get time to look at LIL when I got home.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 30 2007, 10:30 AM~8425950
> *Thanks bro for posting up our Logo :thumbsup: . I was at Wild Water's yesterday and didn't get time to look at LIL when I got home.
> *



Our club was out at wild waters also enjoying a club get together


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2007, 09:58 AM~8426154
> *Our club was out at wild waters also enjoying a club get together
> *


 Yeah? You guys are always out at Cruise Control right? I didn't see you guys there. Next time we'll have to say what's up. It was pretty cool.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Jul 30 2007, 11:02 AM~8426187
> *Yeah? You guys are always out at Cruise Control right? I didn't see you guys there. Next time we'll have to say what's up. It was pretty cool.
> *



YEAH WE SKIPPED CRUISE CONTROL THIS SUNDAY TO ENJOY A CLUB GET TOGETHER WITH ALL OUR FAMILIES. SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY I WONT BE OUT THERE THE LAST WEEKEND AUG 12TH. THEY ARE HAVING A BIG ENDING CAR SHOW WITH AWARDS AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Jul 30 2007, 11:25 AM~8426374
> *YEAH WE SKIPPED CRUISE CONTROL THIS SUNDAY TO ENJOY A CLUB GET TOGETHER WITH ALL OUR FAMILIES. SEE YOU NEXT SUNDAY I WONT BE OUT THERE THE LAST WEEKEND AUG 12TH. THEY ARE HAVING A BIG ENDING CAR SHOW WITH AWARDS AND ALOT OF OTHER STUFF.
> *


You skipped cruise control because the wagon was out there in full effect.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Jul 30 2007, 12:09 PM~8426826
> *You skipped cruise control because the wagon was out there in full effect.
> *



DAMN YOU WENT OUT THERE AFTER WILD WATERS? SHIT TOO TIRED FOR THAT YESTERDAY. ILL MISS THE LAST 2 WEEKS OF CRUISE CONTROL. OH WELL NOT THE END OF THE WORLD.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:dunno: :around: :loco:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Front........ :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2007, 10:02 PM~8442504
> *Front........ :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I need the following logo's if anyone can help.

Brown Society Logo

Hamptons Finest Autobody

Life

559 Kustoms 

51/50


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2007, 10:02 PM~8442504
> *Front........ :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...


LOOKS GOOD


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet+Jul 31 2007, 08:44 PM~8441848-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks good :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2007, 10:02 PM~8442504
> *Front........ :dunno:  :dunno:
> 
> 
> ...




 

:thumbsup: Are they going to be rdy for this weekend??


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I don't think they will be ready for this weekend. I'll check and see if I can get a rush print to get them done.


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin: If u can thats cool if not its not a biggie :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Jul 31 2007, 10:47 PM~8442853
> *I need the following logo's if anyone can help.
> 
> Brown Society Logo
> ...



Does anyone have these logo's???


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/bsplaque.bmp
http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/bsplaque.bmp


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

http://www.layitlow.cc/images/013/bsplaque.bmp


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Jun 8 2007, 09:44 PM~8069916
> *So for as sponsors we have BROWN SOCIETY    BREAK BREAD RECORDS  DELEGATION  HAMPTONS FINEST PAINT & BODY  559  KUSTOMS  NEW FRIENDS  DIGITAL ONE    DEEZ MOBILE DJ SERVICE  LEGENDS  LATIN XTASY  MIRANDAS KUSTOMS  .    :biggrin:
> *


added were DEVASTIONS 51/50 KUSTUMS LOWRIDER SHADES


----------



## caprihop (Aug 3, 2007)

Here's Latin Xtasy's logo:

http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/9/8/3/...Exm_6a4efeb.jpg


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 2 2007, 06:02 PM~8459643
> *added  were  DEVASTIONS  51/50  KUSTUMS      LOWRIDER  SHADES
> *


What happened to "Calistylin"?   :dunno:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 AM~8464509
> *What happened to "Calistylin"?      :dunno:
> *



I have Calistylin on the list!


----------



## javiertapia (Feb 5, 2007)

IF YOU DONT HAVE DEVASTATIONS YET HERE IT IS.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 3 2007, 11:15 AM~8464509
> *What happened to "Calistylin"?      :dunno:
> *


My Bad your on it to. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by caprihop_@Aug 2 2007, 10:30 PM~8461497
> *Here's Latin Xtasy's logo:
> 
> http://img32.picoodle.com/img/img32/9/8/3/...Exm_6a4efeb.jpg
> *


welcome to LIL


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

its going to be off the hook :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Jul 20 2007, 08:15 PM~8356502
> *ANY FLYERS YET?!
> *


  We'll hav them by the end of the week.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 6 2007, 12:18 PM~8484786
> * We'll hav them by the end of the week.
> *


 HEY BINO GIVE SOME TO COOK SO HE CAN GIVE ME SOME. I'LL POST'EM & DISTRIBU'EM OVER IN AT THE SHOP.. POROS THANKS!


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

I still need the logo for Hampton's Finest Paint and body and Life. If anyone has it please post it so I can get these printed.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

If I do not get the logo's in a few, the remaining sponsors will be listed but no logo.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the back.....any objections before it goes out???


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

That looks firme 72kutty :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 6 2007, 09:18 PM~8489647
> * That looks firme 72kutty :thumbsup:
> *



thanks......sent to the printer, too late for any changes. I'll pick them up on Friday.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

looks real good 72 kutty


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Here's the front and the back!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy: Looks good i like it.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 6 2007, 04:11 PM~8486781
> *HEY BINO GIVE SOME TO COOK SO HE CAN GIVE ME SOME. I'LL  POST'EM & DISTRIBU'EM OVER IN AT THE SHOP.. POROS THANKS!
> *


As soon as i get them i'll give him some.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


looking good, big thanks to 72 kutty for coming through


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Not a problem!


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 09:04 PM~8489511
> *Here's the back.....any objections before it goes out???
> 
> 
> ...


 LOOKS GOOD!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

Whats this i hear DELEGATION LOS ANGELES CHAPTER is coming down for the picnic :0


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:0 :0


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

The park let the V P D know about the BBQ and now there giving me shit.Talking about i need to pay them for being out there.They want 6000 for 10 cops !I'm trying to talk to the mayor about it ,but he's on vac. He'll be back on monday.THEY CAN'T SOTP THIS IT'S STILL GOING ON! :angry:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2007, 09:25 PM~8500194
> *The park let the V P D  know about the BBQ and now there giving me shit.Talking about i need to pay them for being out there.They want 6000 for 10 cops !I'm trying to talk to the mayor about it ,but he's on vac. He'll be back on monday.THEY CAN'T SOTP THIS IT'S STILL GOING ON! :angry:
> *


I say let's do it anyway. :biggrin: . Car clubs gettin together to do something cool to show people the unity we can have without trouble, and V.P.D.'s already wanting bribes :uh: :machinegun: :buttkick: . Anything we can do to help Gabino, let us know. Nice flyer by the way 72 Cutty, looks sweeeeet!!!! :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Thanks for all the props on the flyer....I did the best that I could with all the logo's. I really hope the cops leave it alone so we can show them that it will be a peaceful event. I am going to try and make it out there!


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Let me know when the flyers are in. I can have some available at "Silva's Auto Parts" in Tulare :biggrin: . We're on "K" street, one block North of the Fairgrounds.


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 7 2007, 11:10 PM~8500545
> *Let me know when the flyers are in. I can have some available at "Silva's Auto Parts" in Tulare :biggrin: .  We're on "K" street, one block North of the Fairgrounds.
> *



They should be in Visalia area on Fri/Sat.


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:no: :nono: f#*^%!k them puto's i won't pick up there trash on monday if u know what i mean...............................!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: wuz up compa. gabino


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 7 2007, 11:55 PM~8500914
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin: wuz up compa. gabino
> *


Wuz up.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


NUESTRO PRIDE came by and said they going to be there . :thumbsup:


----------



## RegalLimited82 (Aug 23, 2005)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

they cant stop it , its going to be on and we will show them lowrider car clubs can kick it just like anybody else without any type of violence


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

CANT STOP WONT STOP THE LOWRIDERS GETTING TOGETHER. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by birds59_@Aug 8 2007, 11:33 AM~8504065
> *CANT STOP WONT STOP THE LOWRIDERS GETTING TOGETHER. :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Be on the look out for a G2G plaque rolling through the park..... :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 7 2007, 10:15 PM~8500585
> *They should be in Visalia area on Fri/Sat.
> 
> 
> *


Cool. Thanks for the info .


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Aug 8 2007, 03:28 PM~8506039
> *Be on the look out for a G2G plaque rolling through the park..... :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 7 2007, 08:40 PM~8498968
> *Whats this i hear DELEGATION LOS ANGELES CHAPTER is coming down for the picnic  :0
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2007, 10:25 PM~8500194
> *The park let the V P D  know about the BBQ and now there giving me shit.Talking about i need to pay them for being out there.They want 6000 for 10 cops !I'm trying to talk to the mayor about it ,but he's on vac. He'll be back on monday.THEY CAN'T SOTP THIS IT'S STILL GOING ON! :angry:
> *


HEY GABINO. I SURE DON'T REMEMBER SEEING ANY PIGS WHEN DANGEROUS TOYS HAD THEY TRUCK SHOW BACK IN SPRING. WHATS THE DIFFERANCE OH YEAH. WE'RE LATINOS AND THEIR ANGLOS. WTF. STILL GOTTA HAVE IT!!!


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 8 2007, 07:48 PM~8507953
> *  :biggrin:
> *


whats up :biggrin:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

:nono: pinche cops, trying to fuck up something positive
:biggrin: will still be there!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 8 2007, 06:56 PM~8507393
> *HEY GABINO. I SURE DON'T REMEMBER SEEING ANY PIGS WHEN DANGEROUS TOYS HAD THEY TRUCK SHOW BACK IN SPRING. WHATS THE DIFFERANCE OH  YEAH. WE'RE LATINOS AND THEIR ANGLOS.  WTF. STILL GOTTA HAVE IT!!!
> *


Thats what i said.He told me this the mess they started.And there trying to make us pay for it! :angry:


----------



## Marks70 (Sep 12, 2005)

:0 get off the web and work on my car


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Quick question, What time does it start?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 9 2007, 11:08 AM~8512665
> *Quick question, What time does it start?
> *


Lets say about noon. :cheesy:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Marks70_@Aug 9 2007, 10:02 AM~8512163
> *:0 get off the web and work on my car
> *


I was taking a 10min. break. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Don't forget SEPT-16 is like our 4th OF JULY!VIVA LA RASA! :machinegun: :guns: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 9 2007, 06:16 PM~8515826
> *Don't forget SEPT-16  is like  our 4th OF JULY!VIVA LA RASA! :machinegun:  :guns:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 9 2007, 12:59 PM~8513542
> *Lets say about noon. :cheesy:
> *


Cool :thumbsup:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

Picked up the flyers today. They look good....I'll get them to Dave so he can get them up there this weekend. Anyone going to the Impalas picnic?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

what up rick , r u going to take your car to the park on the 16th or is it going to b underconstruction for next year....


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 10 2007, 10:30 PM~8526286
> *what up rick , r u going to take your car to the park on the 16th or is it going to b underconstruction for next year....
> *


its still 50/ 50 i might wait and do it after the picnic depends if my club wants me to roll  

Where has your ride been at cook i'ts been a while since i've seen that bad ass ride


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

The flyers got dropt off to me today.Thanks to DAVID from GOODFELAS! I'v already started passing them out to some of the sponsors.If anybody wants to pick any up i have them here at SANTOS AUTO STEREO in VISALIA! :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 11 2007, 03:34 PM~8530152
> *The flyers got dropt off to me today.Thanks to  DAVID from GOODFELAS!  I'v already started passing them out to some of the sponsors.If anybody wants to pick any up i have them here at SANTOS  AUTO STEREO  in VISALIA! :biggrin:
> *



Cool! Hopefully I can make it out there to Visalia for the BBQ!


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

i work a lot of weekends so i really don't have time to show... but i will for sure be out on the 16th. :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flossyb93 (Sep 28, 2005)

hell yea you better show :angry:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by flossyb93_@Aug 12 2007, 12:42 AM~8533087
> *hell yea you better show  :angry:
> *



:angry: & San Mateo 2 :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 7 2007, 09:17 AM~8492693
> *As soon as i get them i'll give him some.
> *



GOT'EM GABINO. THANKS! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 82fleet_@Aug 12 2007, 08:33 AM~8533920
> *:angry: & San Mateo 2 :biggrin:
> *


 :nono:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 11 2007, 06:31 PM~8530937
> *Cool!  Hopefully I can make it out there to Visalia for the BBQ!
> *


Como que hopefully?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


 :yessad: :yessad:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the flyers Gabino. I had to send the celebrity over to pick 'em up. :biggrin:


----------



## 72 kutty (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 13 2007, 09:17 AM~8541422
> *Como que hopefully?
> *



:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

shipping some flyers to LA today :biggrin:


----------



## GREAT WHITE (Apr 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 11 2007, 06:31 PM~8530937
> *Cool!  Hopefully I can make it out there to Visalia for the BBQ!
> *


YOU KNOW YOU COULD MAKE IT ... ILL SEE YOU THERE ...  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GREAT WHITE_@Aug 13 2007, 09:14 PM~8547436
> *YOU KNOW YOU COULD MAKE IT ... ILL SEE YOU THERE ...    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

ttt for a good time in Visalia.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 13 2007, 03:39 PM~8544272
> *Thanks for the flyers Gabino. I had to send the celebrity over to pick 'em up. :biggrin:
> *


Dam i forgot to get his autograph. :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 14 2007, 08:16 AM~8550407
> *Dam i forgot to get his autograph. :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:  
Here's the overnight celebrity








When you see this guy, let him know you seen him on LAYITLOW.COM!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 13 2007, 10:14 PM~8547819
> *ttt for a good time in Visalia.
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 14 2007, 10:13 AM~8550871
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Here's the overnight celebrity
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

DID ANYBODY GO TALK TO CITY TO SEE WHY THERE TRIPPIN. :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 15 2007, 11:32 PM~8566022
> *DID ANYBODY GO TALK TO CITY TO SEE WHY THERE TRIPPIN. :dunno:
> *



WHY WHAT HAPPEN?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 15 2007, 11:32 PM~8566022
> *DID ANYBODY GO TALK TO CITY TO SEE WHY THERE TRIPPIN. :dunno:
> *


It's not the city thats trippin .It's the P.D.When the mayor herd about it.He said STAN PENDEJOS.So he's looking in to it.I should know something by the end of the week. :angry:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


Hay so who's coming out!


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

*"CALISTYLIN" will be there!!* :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: Got word from the mayor.He talked to the chief of police about our BBQ.The chief said theirs no policy that could make us pay them,but there might be one next year. :angry: Now it's up to the county to give us their list of requirements!I'll go check that out in the morning.  :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 16 2007, 06:05 PM~8571847
> *:biggrin: Got word from the mayor.He talked to the chief of police about our BBQ.The chief said theirs no policy that could make us pay them,but there might be one next year. :angry: Now it's up to the county to give us their list of requirements!I'll go check that out in the morning.   :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 16 2007, 04:25 PM~8571227
> *"CALISTYLIN"  will be there!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Aug 16 2007, 04:25 PM~8571227
> *"CALISTYLIN"  will be there!!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Aug 13 2007, 09:31 PM~8547598
> *
> *


Whats up u coming?


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RICHIE'S 59_@Aug 13 2007, 10:14 PM~8547819
> *ttt for a good time in Visalia.
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:wave: :thumbsup:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

HAY GABINO. WHATS THE UP DATE AS FAR AS THE LEGAL SIDE OF IT. ON THIS EVENT. CITY COPS, COUNTY OR WHAT EVER. WHATS THE WORD? I KNOW IT'S STILL GONNA GO ON!!! :scrutinize:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 18 2007, 06:55 PM~8585441
> *HAY GABINO. WHATS THE UP DATE AS FAR AS THE LEGAL SIDE OF IT. ON THIS EVENT.  CITY COPS, COUNTY OR WHAT EVER. WHATS THE WORD?  I KNOW IT'S STILL GONNA GO ON!!!  :scrutinize:
> *


I'm expecting city cops out there in full force ,but as long as nobody brakes the law they cant do ssssshit! :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 20 2007, 09:06 AM~8595495
> *I'm expecting city cops out there in full force ,but as long as nobody brakes the law they cant do ssssshit! :biggrin:
> *



lets hope the knuckle heads stay home, so they dont ruin this event for the rest of us going out there to have a good time and kick it.


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 20 2007, 09:24 AM~8595608
> *lets hope the knuckle heads stay home, so they dont ruin this event for the rest of us going out there to have a good time and kick it.
> *


Theyll b out there,its all about respect and the older heads schooling the youngsters letting them know this is a family orintated event, hope its a good turn out.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

I'm having a meeting with everybody thats helping out with the BBQ.It's on WEDNESDAY at 7:00pm @ SANTOS AUTO STEREO in VISALIA on the corner of HOUSTON & GIDDINGS. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 13 2007, 01:49 PM~8543545
> *:yessad:  :yessad:
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 20 2007, 01:00 PM~8597394
> *I'm having a meeting with everybody thats helping out with the BBQ.It's on WEDNESDAY      at 7:00pm @ SANTOS  AUTO  STEREO in VISALIA  on the corner of HOUSTON & GIDDINGS.  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


TTT


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

I'LL BE THERE


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 21 2007, 08:57 PM~8612054
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *


i will follow you :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 21 2007, 08:57 PM~8612054
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *



MAKE SURE YOU COME IN THE '60 THAT WAY BOWTIE LEGACY WILL SHOW UP TOO :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 21 2007, 09:21 PM~8612316
> *MAKE SURE YOU COME IN THE '60 THAT WAY BOWTIE LEGACY WILL SHOW UP TOO :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigshod+Aug 21 2007, 08:13 PM~8612261-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I NEED MY ALL YELLOW 13'S SOON, BUT HOMEBOYZ IS NOT AROUND :angry: :angry: BIT I WILL TAKE IT FOR SUREA AND MY HOMIE BOWTIE


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Aug 20 2007, 10:24 AM~8595608
> *lets hope the knuckle heads stay home, so they dont ruin this event for the rest of us going out there to have a good time and kick it.
> *


You know they will......


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 21 2007, 08:57 PM~8612054
> *I'LL BE THERE
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2007, 08:59 AM~8615063
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## THE PETE-STA (Oct 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 22 2007, 07:59 AM~8615063
> *:thumbsup:  :biggrin:
> *


I'LL BE THERE ON 13'S


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 22 2007, 03:17 PM~8618123
> *I'LL BE THERE ON 13'S
> 
> 
> ...


Nice ride,can't wait to see it! :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THE PETE-STA_@Aug 21 2007, 10:22 PM~8613040
> *SOUND GOOD TO ME SHOD
> I NEED MY ALL YELLOW 13'S SOON, BUT HOMEBOYZ IS NOT AROUND  :angry:  :angry: BIT I WILL TAKE IT FOR SUREA AND MY HOMIE BOWTIE
> *


 :biggrin: ,,let me know wut time you wanna roll


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Aug 22 2007, 08:42 PM~8620462
> *
> *


Why U never say anything ,U just sit there and smile? :roflmao:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Meeting went good last night.Looks like theres going to be plenty of carne asada,hot dogs &sssshickin. :biggrin: Big bass from the DJ,and a water slide for the kids.Don't all the RIDES to! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup: :tongue: :nicoderm: :yes: :wave:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

FINALLY GET TO MEET EVERYONE :biggrin:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 23 2007, 08:06 PM~8628868
> *FINALLY GET TO MEET EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 23 2007, 08:06 PM~8628868
> *FINALLY GET TO MEET EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *


How many of your club is coming? :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

TTT the last showing of my ride, then the teardown begins


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 24 2007, 09:32 AM~8631942
> *How many of your club is coming? :biggrin:
> *


i will find out :dunno:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 72 kutty_@Aug 6 2007, 11:21 PM~8490795
> *Here's the front and the back!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:thu :biggrin: mbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 26 2007, 08:27 PM~8646333
> *  :thu :biggrin: mbsup:  :wave:
> *


WAZZ UP COMPA? :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Aug 24 2007, 10:13 PM~8636684
> *TTT the last showing of my ride, then the teardown begins
> *


 :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Aug 23 2007, 08:06 PM~8628868
> *FINALLY GET TO MEET EVERYONE :biggrin:
> *





:scrutinize: :scrutinize: :scrutinize:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Aug 27 2007, 03:57 PM~8653277
> *:scrutinize:  :scrutinize:  :scrutinize:
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

uffin: :wave: :tongue:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

:biggrin: is the b.b.q. going to begin at noon,because i was asked by some one at my wifes work that i gave a flyer to and they said it did not have the time on it....... thank u :thumbsup: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 27 2007, 10:59 PM~8657078
> *  :biggrin:  is the b.b.q. going to begin at noon,because i was asked by some one at my wifes work that i gave a flyer to and they said it did not have the time on it....... thank u :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


wE"LL BE SETING UP ABOUT 9:00,BUT THE FOOD SHOULD BE READY AT 12:00


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 28 2007, 07:48 AM~8658557
> *wE"LL BE SETING UP ABOUT 9:00,BUT THE FOOD SHOULD BE READY AT 12:00
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Aug 27 2007, 10:59 PM~8657078
> *  :biggrin:  is the b.b.q. going to begin at noon,because i was asked by some one at my wifes work that i gave a flyer to and they said it did not have the time on it....... thank u :thumbsup:  :wave:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Now the park is giving me sssssh, for the BBQ.they want me to hire 10 guards and get 4 port a pottis.I asked what are they going to be guarding my meat?I don't know about U ,but I can take care of my own meat! :biggrin: I allso asked for a copy of the ordinance to show my sponsors.Now they say there looking for it. :uh: Maybe they should try looking up there back side. :biggrin:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

WHAT IS IT NOW GABINO? CITY AND PARK OFFICIALS COCK BLOCKING? WTF. SO WHATS THE ENTRY FEE THEY CHARGE AT THE GATE? ITS ALL B. S. ON BEHALF OF THEM PUTOS!


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Aug 31 2007, 08:45 AM~8685596
> *WHAT IS IT NOW GABINO? CITY AND PARK OFFICIALS COCK BLOCKING? WTF. SO WHATS THE ENTRY FEE THEY CHARGE AT THE GATE? ITS ALL B. S. ON BEHALF OF THEM PUTOS!
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:angry: I talked to the MAYOR again today. :uh: He said didn't I take care of this for U all ready ?He asked what have I done that they don't like? :biggrin: I said nothing but bring them MONEY! $ for the ARBORS,PERMITS,& CAR PAYING AT THE GATE! :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 30 2007, 09:23 PM~8683058
> *Now the park is giving me sssssh, for the BBQ.they want me to hire 10 guards and get 4 port a pottis.I asked what are they going to be guarding my meat?I don't know about U ,but I can take care of my own meat! :biggrin: I allso asked for a copy of the ordinance to show my sponsors.Now they say there looking for it. :uh: Maybe they should try looking up there back side. :biggrin:
> *



damn whats the big deal? i dont seen anything different from what you guys are trying to do and being there on easter. once you pay to get in the park you can do as you please. its not like you guys are throwing a show or a money making event. all your doing is having a bbq.  anyways see you guys out there ill be the only pendejo out there in my sentra bumping some rare old school funk :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 1 2007, 12:33 PM~8692459
> *damn whats the big deal? i dont seen anything different from what you guys are trying to do and being there on easter. once you pay to get in the park you can do as you please. its not like you guys are throwing a show or a money making event. all your doing is having a bbq.   anyways see you guys out there ill be the only pendejo out there in my sentra bumping some rare old school funk :biggrin:
> *


BUMP THAT SSSSSHIT! :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 1 2007, 11:01 PM~8694977
> *BUMP THAT SSSSSHIT! :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: AND IF YOU LIKE IT I MAKE CDS


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 1 2007, 11:21 PM~8695040
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: AND IF YOU LIKE IT I MAKE CDS
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

IF ANY BODY KNOWS ANY ONE THAT IS A LIS. SEC. GAURD,SEE IF THEY CAN DONATE THERE TIME AND GO OUT TO THE BBQ.JUST TO HAVE MORE THAN WHAT THEY ARE ASKING FOR.
THANK THAT WOULD BE VERY HELPFULL! :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 1 2007, 11:21 PM~8695040
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes: AND IF YOU LIKE IT I MAKE CDS
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:uh: Just had a meeting with HIEL PILEGARD the PARKS & RECREATION MANAGER. He finally gave me his list of requirements.  They read like this.

Dear Mr. Saucedo:

For the Life Car Club Event on September 16,2007 at Mooney Grove Park you have estimated attendance of over 1,000 attendees. The following requirements will need to be provided for:

1. Security guards one per 100 attendees (i.e.,10 security guards);
2. Porta Potties at least one per 500 attendees.(2 each for Men and Women)

Please remember that these requirments are based on your estimente of attendees for the event. If more that the estimated 1,000 attendees arrive at Mooney Grove Park additional Security Guards and Porta Potties would need to have been arranged for prior to the event. If the attendance exceeds 1,000 or it is determined to be in the best interest of public safety, the Park may be closed per County Ordinance. If you plan on having more or less attendees we would need to know to plan accordingly.

:uh:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

Did'nt get finish.Had to log off  

The current Couty Ordinance Code allows the R M A Director to restrict the use of any County Park or portion thereof to protect public health or safety; to perform or provide for maintenance, repair or replacement, or for other resons in the public interest (section copy at bottom of this letter). For events with more than 1,000 people we use Visalia Special Event Committee's recommendations of:1 security guard per 100 people; at least 1 Porta Pottie per 500 attendants (to supplement existing facilities);and to contact V P D and arrange for the amount of police presence recommended by V P D. Any event refusing the requirements could result in the event being shut down.

Thak you for your cooperation in this matter. We hope you have a successful event. The County Ordinance are in place to provide for the safety of everyone in the County Parks. If you have any questions,you may contact me at(559)733-6291.

Sincererly,
Neil Pilegard
:uh:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:angry: Ordinance Code

SECTION 2-05-1105.RESTRICTIONS ON USE:

The Public Works Director, the District Engineer, and the General Services Director may close or restrict the use of any County Park or Recreation area or any Public Waters within the County, or of any part or portion thereof, when necessary to protect public health or safety; to perform or provide for maintenance, repair or replacement; or for other reasons in the public interest. Entering or using any County Park or Recreation Area, or Public Waters, or any part or portion thereof, in a manner that is contrary to a posted or signed closure or restriction is unlawful.

:uh:


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

EN LA MADRE! SO WHATS PLAN B?


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

:nicoderm: FRESNO PARK ONE OF THEM


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 4 2007, 10:11 PM~8717812
> *EN LA MADRE! SO WHATS PLAN B?
> *


I CAN GET THE GUARDS WITH A DEPOSIT,BUT I AM STILL GOING TO ASK FOR ANY GUORDS THAT CAN DONATE THEIR TIME.JUST TO MAKE SURE WE HAVE MORE THAN WHAT THEY ARE ASKING FOR :biggrin: 
I AM ALSO GOING TO BE ASKING FOR DONATIONS TO PAY FOR THE GUARDS AND PORTA POTTIES.
:thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

all that bull & their still going to make money because of us. A large part of the parks budget comes from the money they get when people pack mooney park to check out the lowriders, it sounds like they are being ungratefull. Maybe next year pick somewhere else for easter, and definitely somewhere else for the pic nic. Why make these fuckers money if they're acting like assholes


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 5 2007, 03:05 PM~8722917
> *all that bull & their still going to make money because of us. A large part of the parks budget comes from the money they get when people pack mooney park to check out the lowriders, it sounds like they are being ungratefull. Maybe next year pick somewhere else for easter, and definitely somewhere else for the pic nic. Why make these fuckers money if they're acting like assholes
> *


I AGREE WITH YOU RICK!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 5 2007, 03:25 PM~8723072
> *I AGREE WITH YOU RICK!
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

HOW ABOUT PLAZA PARK IS THAT JUST AS BAD AS MOONEY GROVE?? JUST A SUGGESTION.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

DA SUCKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS HOMIES I HOPE U GUYS GET A PLACE :biggrin: 


I DON'T KNOW WHY THEY WANT SECURITY IF WE R ALL CIVILIZED PEOPLE  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2007, 08:16 AM~8738136
> *HOW ABOUT PLAZA PARK IS THAT JUST AS BAD AS MOONEY GROVE?? JUST A SUGGESTION.
> *


I was thinking the same thing. If not, we should at least have a back-up plan. That way when they count the people coming in (and we know we'll exceed the limit of people vs. security guards vs. port -o-potties) we should at least have another place to kick it so we can continue our end of Summer Bash. I think their sweatin' us just because we're a bunch of car enthusiasts who are planning a kick it spot with a lot of people, and they just can't handle that. 

The flyer says "PICNIC", not carshow.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

cuttler park is an option! :yes:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

PROBABLY WOULD HAVE BEEN BETTER TO JUST RESERVE A SPOT AND NOT SAY ANYTHING ABOUT HAVING A BIG GET TOGETHER. JUST HAVE EVERYONE SHOW UP ON THERE OWN. THAT WAY NO ONE IS LIABLE FOR ANY FINES OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT. BUT SHIT IF THEY SHUT US DOWN LETS JUST CRUISE ON OVER TO PLAZA PARK.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 7 2007, 10:18 AM~8738680
> *cuttler park is an option!  :yes:
> *



WHERE IS THAT ONE AT? IS IT OVER BY BEN MADDOX


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

They're just trying to punk us so we can call it off. They didn't even let Easter cruise happen on Mooney Blvd in Visalia. They shut that down really early. It should be a word of mouth thing next year. I mean post it up on our webpages, LIL, and just let people know where it's happening. WSe can get together again like this year just w/out flyers. That way they can't prove that it was a planned event. If they cry about having too many people, we'll just say we're 1 big familia, que no? :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 7 2007, 09:24 AM~8738719
> *WHERE IS THAT ONE AT? IS IT OVER BY BEN MADDOX
> *


Actually, it's by Lover's Lane and Houston, I think. It used to be a good kick back and cruise spot but I think there were stabbings that happened and after that, Mooney Grove Park got all the action.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 7 2007, 10:44 AM~8738882
> *Actually, it's by Lover's Lane and Houston, I think. It used to be a good kick back and cruise spot but I think there were stabbings that happened and after that, Mooney Grove Park got all the action.
> *



OH NOT TO FAMILIAR WITH VISALIA, I JUST KNOW HOW TO GET TO MOONEY BLVD AND THATS IT :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

mooney grove is where its going down :biggrin: , next year a different location, i'm not giving them any of my money anymore :angry: Theyll have to learn the hard way, after they dont make any money they will want us but F$$$k them


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 7 2007, 02:49 PM~8740593
> *mooney grove is where its going down  :biggrin: , next year a different location, i'm not giving them any of my money anymore  :angry:  Theyll have to learn the hard way, after they dont make any money they will want us but F$$$k them
> *



 hope you guys can get alot of people not to show up for easter sunday either, thats alot of revenue lost for them in one day. see you guys next weekend


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: check it out homie, if mutha' fucka's acting stupid, y'all can all come down here, we can all kick it in kearny park.
ain't nobody gonna trip over here. its all good as long as everybody comes and have a good time and go home safe.


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 7 2007, 09:15 PM~8742933
> *  :biggrin: check it out homie, if mutha' fucka's acting stupid, y'all can all come down here, we can all kick it in kearny park.
> ain't nobody gonna trip over here. its all good as long as everybody comes and have a good time and go home safe.
> *



he speaks :biggrin: yup dont know one go out to kearney. it was cool that day we were out there.


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

COUNT DOWN! :nicoderm:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 8 2007, 05:44 PM~8747501
> *COUNT DOWN! :nicoderm:
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

weather around 88


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Sorry Homies, GTG will not be able to make it out, my wife's prima passed away and services are this weekend...

I was looking forward to kicking it with everyone, well I guess it will have to be another time!!!


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by G2G_Al_@Sep 11 2007, 06:46 AM~8764749
> *Sorry Homies, GTG will not be able to make it out, my wife's prima passed away and services are this weekend...
> 
> I was looking forward to kicking it with everyone, well I guess it will have to be another time!!!
> *


sorry to hear homie, maybe next year


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE WILL BE HAVING ANOTHER MEETING ON THU. 13TH AT SANTOS AUTO STEREO @ 7:00. SO IF U HAVE ANY INPUT TELL ME THERE OR CALL ME .NOW THEY ARE CHECKING ALL MY POSTS. SO TRUCHA ON WHAT U POST. :biggrin: 

AS OF NOW THERE TELLING ME THE PARK WILL BE CLOSED AFTER THEY COUNT 1,000 HEADS NOT CARS.


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 12 2007, 08:24 AM~8773394
> * WE WILL BE HAVING ANOTHER MEETING  ON THU. 13TH AT SANTOS AUTO STEREO @ 7:00.  SO IF U HAVE ANY INPUT TELL ME THERE OR CALL ME .NOW THEY ARE CHECKING ALL MY POSTS.  SO TRUCHA ON WHAT U POST. :biggrin:
> 
> AS OF NOW THERE TELLING ME THE PARK WILL BE CLOSED AFTER THEY COUNT 1,000 HEADS NOT CARS.
> *


79 brougham will be there


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

so what times is this staring?is there going to be a hopp?is this a show or just a b.b.q?either way ill be there...


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ls1mastermind_@Sep 13 2007, 10:07 PM~8787591
> *so what times is this staring?is there going to be a hopp?is this a show or just a b.b.q?either way ill be there...
> *


 THIS IT'LL BE A GET TOGETHER BBQ, FAMILIA EVENT. CLOWN AT YOUR OWN WILL. MAKE IT FUN AND SAFE.


----------



## ls1mastermind (Jul 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MONEY GREEN_@Sep 13 2007, 10:46 PM~8787830
> *THIS IT'LL BE A GET TOGETHER BBQ, FAMILIA EVENT. CLOWN AT YOUR OWN WILL. MAKE IT FUN AND SAFE.
> *


hey thats a clean ass lt1 in your avatar....


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I'll be there with some TWOTONZ calenders for sale :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

On behalf of the meeting, I would like to thank all the law abiding citizens (who pay Taxes) who attended the meeting. It was a success and it was also a big step towards making the event a good one. We will all be enjoying this Sunday together, like car clubs should do. :biggrin: :thumbsup: SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

:uh:  OOPS!! I meant to say BBQ,for this is not an actual event, it's a picnic. Now they got me believing it's a show. :banghead:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 14 2007, 08:51 AM~8789885
> *On behalf of the meeting, I would like to thank all the law abiding citizens (who pay Taxes) who attended the meeting. It was a success and it was also a big step towards making the event a good one. We will all be enjoying this Sunday together, like car clubs should do.  :biggrin:  :thumbsup: SEE ALL YOU GUYS OUT THERE!!
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: have fun n take lots of pics :biggrin: be safe


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

weather around 86 degrees, cant beat that :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 14 2007, 12:04 PM~8791424
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: have fun n take lots of pics  :biggrin: be safe
> *


 Ya sabes bro. I'll post up pics for sure.


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 14 2007, 01:12 PM~8791498
> *Ya sabes bro. I'll post up pics for sure.
> *


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 14 2007, 01:48 AM~8788613
> *I'll be there with some TWOTONZ calenders for sale  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

SOME CLARIFICATION NEEDS TO BE MADE ON BEHALF OF THE VISALIA POLICE DEPT.. 
I MET WITH AGENT BROOKES AND LT. SALAZAR TODAY IN REGARDS TO THE BBQ ON SUNDAY. I HAVE BEEN MISINFORMED. THE VISALIA PD IS IN FULL SUPPORT OF OUR EVENT. AS LONG AS WE STAY IN COMPLIANCE, WHICH WE ARE, WITH ALL STIPULATIONS SET FORTH BY THE COUNTY, THEY HAVE NO NEED TO INTERVENE. NO HEAD COUNT IS TO BE MADE BY THEM. ALL RULES ARE BEING SET BY NEIL, PARKS MANAGER. IF THE GATES CLOSES DOWN, IT IS HIS DECISION, NOT VISALIA PD'S.
SORRY FOR THE PREVIOUS POST REGARDING THIS ISSUE, I SHOULD HAVE CLARIFIED WITH VISALIA PD FIRST. 
LET'S JUST ALL GO OUT THERE ENJOY OUR FAMILIES, FRIENDS, THE CARS AND HAVE A GOOD TIME.
:biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT, NO ATTITUDES, COLORS, NO PROBLEMS! :biggrin:


----------



## cook1970 (Mar 19, 2007)

very well said compa  :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

looks like the last cruise for my caddy


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cook1970_@Sep 14 2007, 11:01 PM~8795026
> * very well said compa    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin: 
:biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

should be out there for a few hours. then gotta split to bakersfield.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 14 2007, 11:28 PM~8795157
> *should be out there for a few hours. then gotta split to bakersfield.
> *


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 14 2007, 09:29 PM~8794516
> * REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT, NO ATTITUDES, COLORS, NO PROBLEMS! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

going down tomorrow :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

just want to say thanks to all the car clubs & so-lo riders that came out to the picnic it was a huge success, lots of rides out there. Bigger than what anyone expected :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Latin World from bakersfeild doing it big with the car carrirer :biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

I was only able to take a few pics , camera was fucking up


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)




----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

thats all i got too bad couldnt get all the nice rides


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

special thanks 2 my cunado 2 b from latin world for comin gracias fellas :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

:biggrin: GOOD TURN OUT. :thumbsup:


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)




----------



## TIERRA (Aug 30, 2007)




----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

WE ALL HAD A GREAT TIME.
I WOULD LIKE TO THANK U ALL FOR COMING OUT.
:biggrin:


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 15 2007, 07:45 PM~8799156
> *  :biggrin:  :cheesy:  :biggrin:
> *


where were you ralph


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's more


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

People cruising the park


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

People checking out the cars hittin hydraulics and bags!!

























Checkin ou the ridez


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

The bikes were out representing too!

































*kids enjoying the waterslide and entertainment*


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)




----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

That's it for now fellas. I'll post up more tomorrow.


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

I went out there Had a good time selling TWOTONS calenders raising money for a good cause untill I was disrespected by one of the homeboys I'm not trying to talk shit but I don't think we will be back next year


----------



## NEWSTYLEKING (Mar 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 16 2007, 11:23 PM~8806289
> *I went out there Had a good time selling TWOTONS calenders raising money for a good cause untill I was disrespected by one of the homeboys I'm not trying to talk shit but I don't think we will be back next year
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :angry: :angry: THAT'S NOT COOL TO DRIVE ALL THE WAY DOWN THERE A GET TREATED LIKE THAT!!!!


----------



## doughboy93 (Apr 8, 2007)

Congrats to the central valley!! looks like you guys had one hell of a turn out. no doubt the pictures speak for themselves. congrats once again!!


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT , GOOD FOOD, GOOD POEPLE AND ALOT OF NICE RIDES..... A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIES FROM DELAGATION C.C. THANKS FOR SHOWING US SOME LOVE :thumbsup: uffin: SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS.....! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 16 2007, 11:23 PM~8806289
> *I went out there Had a good time selling TWOTONS calenders raising money for a good cause untill I was disrespected by one of the homeboys I'm not trying to talk shit but I don't think we will be back next year
> *


damn thats fucked up!!!!! my bad i forgot to call you and tell you i wasnt gonna make it. i had to meet homeboy who bought my tru spokes in bakersfield.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

Had a good time, good turn out the cops werent even tripping :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 17 2007, 12:23 AM~8806289
> *I went out there Had a good time selling TWOTONS calenders raising money for a good cause untill I was disrespected by one of the homeboys I'm not trying to talk shit but I don't think we will be back next year
> *


That doesn't surprise me in the least....


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1 LO 64_@Sep 17 2007, 12:14 PM~8809214
> *That doesn't surprise me in the least....
> *


nope easter is much worse. theres one section of the park and its just a big red wave.


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 17 2007, 12:22 PM~8809299
> *nope easter is much worse. theres one section of the park and its just a big red wave.
> *


http://youtube.com/watch?v=TxKvs6j2Slg


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

it wasnt bad, there were more club members with their families out there having a good time. Me & the wife and my kids had a real good time. :biggrin: And the best part the cops werent tripping when people were hitting switches.


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

I want to know is did the black lincon from porterville (main event cc.) Was it serving people or are they wolfing. let me know


----------



## 82fleet (Nov 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pi4short_@Sep 17 2007, 08:41 AM~8807828
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup: GOOD TURN OUT , GOOD FOOD, GOOD POEPLE AND ALOT OF NICE RIDES.....  A BIG SHOUT OUT TO THE HOMIES FROM DELAGATION C.C. THANKS FOR SHOWING US SOME LOVE  :thumbsup:  uffin:  SEE YOU GUYS IN VEGAS.....! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



 No problem homie again thanks for coming & see you vatos in vegas :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 16 2007, 11:23 PM~8806289
> *I went out there Had a good time selling TWOTONS calenders raising money for a good cause untill I was disrespected by one of the homeboys I'm not trying to talk shit but I don't think we will be back next year
> *


I had a talk with the homie.He was just playing around he did not mean any disrespect. 
He thought u new he was playing.HIS BAD :uh: 
Like I said sorry about that.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 17 2007, 12:22 PM~8809299
> *nope easter is much worse. theres one section of the park and its just a big red wave.
> *


IT WASN'T EVEN LIKE THAT! 
:0 
COLORS WASN'T WHAT IT WAS ABOUT.

JUST A BAD JOKE


----------



## ricks-94 caddy (Feb 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 17 2007, 05:21 PM~8811379
> *IT WASN'T EVEN LIKE THAT!
> :0
> COLORS WASN'T  WHAT IT WAS ABOUT.
> ...


yeah colors were not an issue, lots of club shirts thats about it


----------



## 93 fleetwood (Aug 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 17 2007, 05:14 PM~8811330
> *I  had  a talk with the homie.He was just playing around he did not mean any disrespect.
> He thought u new he was playing.HIS BAD :uh:
> Like I said sorry about that.
> *


Thats a long drive to support our fellow car clubs to get treated like that :dunno:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 17 2007, 05:21 PM~8811379
> *IT WASN'T EVEN LIKE THAT!
> :0
> COLORS WASN'T  WHAT IT WAS ABOUT.
> ...


i was referring to easter sunday theres a section thats nothing but red. but thats not something any of us can control


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SUPREME69_@Sep 17 2007, 07:59 PM~8812759
> *i was referring to easter sunday theres a section thats nothing but red. but thats not something any of us can control
> *


THATS WHY MY CLUBS NOT GOING OUT THERE ON SUNDAY NO MORE ! :angry: 
WE'LL BE THERE ON SAT. :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 93 fleetwood_@Sep 17 2007, 06:54 PM~8812053
> *Thats a long drive to support our fellow car clubs  to get treated like that  :dunno:
> *


LIKE I SAID HOMIE THOUGHT HE WAS GORGE LOPEZ,AFTER A HAVING SOME BEER AND COOKING ALL DAM DAY IN THE HEAT. :uh:


----------



## SUPREME69 (Feb 9, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 17 2007, 09:00 PM~8813297
> *THATS WHY MY CLUBS NOT GOING OUT THERE ON SUNDAY NO MORE ! :angry:
> WE'LL BE THERE ON SAT. :biggrin:
> *



that sucks too that we must change days just so we can avoid that kind of b.s.


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8806064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: 
NICE PICS
I KNOW U HAVE MORE THAN THAT :biggrin:


----------



## eastbay68 (Apr 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 17 2007, 09:08 PM~8813352
> *LIKE  I  SAID HOMIE THOUGHT  HE WAS GORGE  LOPEZ,AFTER A  HAVING SOME BEER  AND  COOKING  ALL DAM DAY IN THE HEAT. :uh:
> *


I respect you for apologizing for him but he wasn't joking when he was talking to me & if its just going to be taken as a big joke don't expect GoodFellas there next year


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by eastbay68_@Sep 17 2007, 09:12 PM~8813394
> *I respect you for apologizing for him but he wasn't joking when he was talking to me & if its just going to be taken as a big joke don't expect GoodFellas there next year
> *


THATS COOL .IT WAS ONE HOMIE JOKING AROUND IF U TOOK IT A BAD WHY POS NI MODO. I'M GLAD U MADE IT THIS YEAR.  :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 16 2007, 04:24 PM~8802775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 17 2007, 08:10 PM~8813377
> *:biggrin:
> NICE PICS
> I KNOW U  HAVE  MORE THAN THAT :biggrin:
> *


I got you bro. I'll post em up tonight for sure. :biggrin: .


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## BLUE OWL (Jun 20, 2007)

nice pic :worship:


----------



## caprihop (Aug 3, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:
nice pics were are the pics hoppin against the lincoln


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Here are the Club Banners


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Sorry Latin World I almost forgot your Banner :uh: 










Here's Gabino with his wife. He's the man responsible for bringing all of us 2-gether. :thumbsup:




















I hope that all clubs could get 2-gether at least once a month there at Mooney Grove Park. We need to keep the peace and also bring back cruising to the park. By doing so we'll bring car and truck clubs 2-gether so that way we can all respect each other without hating on each other. It was a good and peaceful event and even the police and the people running the park were glad to see that everyone was happy. This is just the beginning in showing everyone that thought negative about the picnic that we as car clubs can become one. :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: :wave: :yes:


----------



## pi4short (Sep 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 19 2007, 07:57 PM~8828536
> *
> 
> 
> ...


GOOD LOOKING OUT HOMIE...... :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
SEE U GUYS AT THE NEXT SHOW.....!!!!


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:wave: :wave: :wave: :wave: :wave:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 20 2007, 08:36 PM~8837094
> *:wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:  :wave:
> *


 :uh: WHAT HAPPEN WITH U?
:biggrin:


----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)

CONGRATS IT SEEMS IT WAS A GREAT TURNED OUT


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by El raider_@Sep 21 2007, 09:29 AM~8840264
> *CONGRATS IT SEEMS IT WAS A GREAT TURNED OUT
> *


 :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)

:twak: :twak: I been working every weeked


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CHROME-N-PAINT_@Sep 24 2007, 03:23 PM~8860796
> *:twak:  :twak: I  been working every weeked
> *


THATS TOO BAD
IT WAS GOOD TURN OUT :biggrin:


----------



## CHROME-N-PAINT (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## FRESNO'S EUROLAC (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 16 2007, 10:31 PM~8805807
> *Here's more
> 
> 
> ...


 :nicoderm:that caddi three wheeling looks nice espicialy with the changes I wanted to change the color on the top to but never did, looks good :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

DVD'S FOR THIS BBQ ARE OUT!
U CAN GET URS AT SANTOS AUTO STEREO & HYD
IN VISALIA :biggrin: (559)625-9219 OR (559)723-6010


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ricks-94 caddy_@Sep 16 2007, 04:24 PM~8802775
> *
> 
> 
> ...


LAST YEARS PICS :thumbsup: uffin: uffin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 16 2007, 10:56 PM~8806064
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ONE BIG ASS BBQ


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mrvdizzy_@Sep 16 2007, 11:13 PM~8806186
> *
> 
> 
> ...


PART TWO SEPT 14TH


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Aug 21 2008, 10:38 PM~11409241
> *PART TWO SEPT 14TH
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: bino its gonna be mores better this year :biggrin:


----------



## Mrvdizzy (Dec 16, 2006)

Damn, Going back and checking out the pics it looks like we had a good time last year. :thumbsup: It looked like everyone had a good time (Except for George Lopez). :uh: :ugh: :around: :scrutinize: :wow: :nicoderm: :wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GABINO_@Sep 19 2007, 08:58 PM~8828916
> *:biggrin:    :thumbsup:  :wave:  :yes:
> *


  :worship: :thumbsup: to GABINO :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 23 2008, 08:26 AM~11418321
> *  :worship:  :thumbsup: to GABINO :biggrin:
> *


   :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Aug 23 2008, 08:26 AM~11418321
> *  :worship:  :thumbsup: to GABINO :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## teacherspet (Oct 26, 2005)

It's tomorrow, can't wait! This time I won't be on the sidelines fixing my fucken axle. :biggrin: 

Thanks Gabino for getting it done again!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 13 2008, 05:27 PM~11594830
> *It's tomorrow, can't wait!  This time I won't be on the sidelines fixing my fucken axle. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Gabino for getting it done again!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GABINO (Apr 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by teacherspet_@Sep 13 2008, 05:27 PM~11594830
> *It's tomorrow, can't wait!  This time I won't be on the sidelines fixing my fucken axle. :biggrin:
> 
> Thanks Gabino for getting it done again!
> *


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

whats up 559 everybody ready :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:yes: :yes:


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)

here some pics from the BBQ


----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## EL RAIDER (Aug 12, 2005)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------



## rahjmh2 (Feb 22, 2006)




----------

